# Sabatier - looking for a slicer



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok, so here is a questions that some old school chefs will love.

I am looking for a Carbon Sabatier Slicer. I have a K-Sab chef's knife and several japanese. So, which is the best one option nowadays? Also, where to find it online. 

I was thinking about Thiers Issard, just to try it, but I want to get the best option.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

It's not that I prefer or that this going to be The one. I have The knives I need for school. However, I do like my Sab and want to increase my options. My k sáb, for instancie, is over 50yrs old. I am always acquiring new tool, usually once a year. And in 2014 it's time for a Sab slicer! Hehehe
I just wanna know what is The Best option out there.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Okay, are you looking for a carving knife, a slicer, or a chefs knife????  The first one would also be known as a "clip point" knife and the second one has a tip that's rounded to approx 1" diameter and used for thinly slicing such things as ham and roast beef.


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

In some webpages they also refer to 8" or longer "carving" slicers. But anyway, that's what I am looking for. a 9 or 10" carving.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Take a look at *this stainless version of my carbon steel Sabatier clip point carving knife*. Its shape is what you are looking for. Item number:

32420V-TI*Sabatier Yatagan Carving Knife 8"*[IMG]http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/graphics/sabatier_yatagan_8_tn.jpg[/IMG]*$82.95*


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Here

And *here*.

And *here*.

And *here*.

The seller, Ralph1396, has been an ebay seller for at least over a decade and you won't go wrong with doing business with him. He sells quality but you'll pay for it...if it's what you really want.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

This is a great price for *this one* but it appears that the blade needs a little TLC. As long as it's carbon steel this one would be the one to get. Send an inquiry to see if its made of carbon steel.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ralf1396 is a stand up guy.  In fact there are several go-to vendors who sell knives that I check out when the bug bites.


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Kokopuffs and Benuser,

That is the profile I am looking for, but carbon.





  








sabatier_slicer_10.jpg




__
dhmcardoso


__
Jan 15, 2014









34525V-TI*Sabatier Slicing Knife 10"*[IMG]http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/graphics/sabatier_slicer_10_tn.jpg[/IMG]*$84.95*

However, I am much more concerned on getting a awesome sab. As I told, I have K-sabs and they are excellent but I wonder if there are other better options. Thiers-Issard is the only alternative good option that comes in my mind, but I am not shure it is better, equivalent or worst than the K-Sab.

Best regards!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I was visiting my favorite foodblogs when I found this article; http://chocolateandzucchini.com/archives/2014/01/where_to_get_your_knives_sharpened_in_paris.php

This article point to a knifemaker called Perceval.If you like Sabatiers, take a look at the breathtaking eye candy; http://www.couteau.com/couteau-de-cuisine.html

(You can switch to english by clicking on top of the page.)


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Indeed it is. I like the slicer (trancheur) but the design of the chef is not what I would appreciate. Perceval is a company based in Thiers, France.

Another thing; if I would be after a nice Sabatier, I would buy a very standard one and let it rehandle by Dave Martell who owns the website "Kitchenknifeforums".Those Percevals are way too expensive. Look how Dave Martell rehandles knives here; http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/150-Gallery-Western-Re-Handles


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Sent you a P.M.  on what you want. Yeah they are pretty cool knives.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Checkout. It needs a really good scrub with Bar Keeper's Friend.


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

Gotta agree with Benuser. They admit there is "light pitting" but having done lots of old rusty carbon steel, I'll bet it is much worse.

That looks like a real rustbucket after the rust is removed with cleanser or other chemicals.

Jim


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

I agree with you both Benuser and Jim, for the price, I gotta admit they could at least removed the rust. Not doing this is kinda suspicious.

Daniel


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I think that the knife is still serviceable but don't think that I'd pay the price that he's asking.  A short while back I purchased a Sabatier carbon steel slicer (round at the tip and used for prime rib) in similar shape and it's working quite well for me.


----------



## notswedishchef (Oct 24, 2013)

Sab slicers are great...but to be honest....grab a Masamoto HC instead.  No worries about pitting, WAY less reactive and holds the edge longer.  I have owned a sab slicer and own the masamoto, the shape is super similiar and no bolster work required (on the masamoto).

I LOVE SABS....but for a slicer.....grab a 270 or 300 Masamoto HC and be done with it.  Carbon, french profile......and a no frills, total performance blade.  Others may differ, and throw other ideas out...Misono, etc.


----------

